# RH Headligth, indicator, and fog light not working...



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

Like the title says, right side headlight, turn indicator and fog light not working. All others are working fine.

2015 Q7 prestige w/ S-line package est 65,000 miles

I noticed a few days ago that the r/h headlight was flickering and looking dim so order new bulbs, but today the fog and indicator stop working as well. Did find that the fog light is cracked pretty bad, not sure how long that's been that way. I searched, but nothing came up pertaining to the issue I'm having. Any advice one possible issues and were to start troubleshooting would be appreciated.

I did a quick check of all fuses and didn't see anything however, it also was getting dark and the light in my garage is trash. Also not sure which fuse are for the right side lights.

I do have a ross-tech cable, but let a buddy borrow it and wont be able to pick it up until this Saturday.


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

Change fuse, installed new bulbs (L&R), r/h headlight still not working. Fogs and indicators are fine.


----------

